# looking for a ride to attend



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i will be coming in from work this coming up friday and was wandering if ther are any rides goin on on that weekend of the 9th and the 10th and the weekend of the 15th and 16th. i live in ne louisiana close to monroe is the biggest town dnt mind traveling if it ant to far any info will be appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have a group going to Rattlesnake Hill in Poplarville, MS on Saturday the 15th. You are more than welcome to join us.

Donna​


----------

